# Razor Handles...



## Karl_99 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am considering adding razor handles to my offerings.  I see that Fusion and Mach 3 are both available at CSUSA.

Can you share which one seems to be more popular?

Thanks


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 9, 2015)

Fusion for me.  I make mostly fusion from csusa but also some Berea Mach 3 since that are the same threads.


----------



## magpens (Feb 9, 2015)

What do you think of the CSUSA double edge razor ?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p...safety-razor&utm_campaign=14-nov-safety-razor

"In recent years, the double edge safety razor has seen a resurgence in  popularity. Double edge safety razors offer many benefits including up  to 70% cost savings over cartridges, an extremely close shave and an  enjoyable traditional shave experience."


----------



## dankc908 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't do the Fusion Razors.  I have, however, added the double-edge razors to my Mach 3 lineup.  When I sell or give one I include 5 or 10 blades that I buy for $23.00 per hundred.  Minimal cost and I do pass it on to the customer.

Dan


----------



## mmayo (Feb 18, 2015)

After turning several of the PSI or WoodTurningz Mach 3 razors I bought a CSUSA razor and liked the construction much better.  The other vendors did not allow you to unscrew the razor and fix something like a scratch.  The CSUSA kit has a threaded rod that pulls everything together.  Sell those or one with a threaded rod in the construction.


----------



## Rockytime (Feb 18, 2015)

magpens said:


> What do you think of the CSUSA double edge razor ?
> 
> Artisan Classic Safety Razor Kit | Projects | Craft Supplies USA
> 
> "In recent years, the double edge safety razor has seen a resurgence in  popularity. Double edge safety razors offer many benefits including up  to 70% cost savings over cartridges, an extremely close shave and an  enjoyable traditional shave experience."



I have made the CUSA DE safety razors and I shave with one. Excellent shave, that is the test. They appear to be very good quality. I ordered three from TGN and they also seem to be of excellent quality. I have not put handles on them yet. In fact still in the package but will re-handle them soon and test them. I shave with an OS ball end open comb and the CUSA competes with it quite we. Can't afford the Fusions and Machs.


----------



## magpens (Feb 18, 2015)

Translation please:  I know CUSA and DE.  But can't figure out TGN or OS  :biggrin: ..... The Golden Nib ? for the first ?


----------

